# Lựa chọn giường ngủ phù hợp cho bé



## TranTam (7/3/19)

Ở Việt Nam hầu hết trẻ nhỏ sẽ được ngủ chung với bố mẹ vào những năm tháng đầu đời, tuy nhiên việc tạo ra một không gian riêng cho bé cũng là điều nên làm. Bởi điều này sẽ giúp cho các bé tăng tính tự lập, tự tin, rèn luyện cho bé có đời sống riêng ngay từ khi còn nhỏ. Hãy chuẩn chị cho các thiên thần nhỏ của mình một không gian sống lý tưởng nhất - không gian phòng ngủ thật “lung linh” và đáng yêu thì không thể thiếu sự xuất hiện của chiếc ngủ dễ thương. Bạn nên chọn một chiếc giường ngủ chất lượng để bé nhà bạn có cảm giác thoải mái và có giấc ngủ ngon. Nhưng chọn giường thế nào để phù hợp với bé là vấn đề làm bạn đau đầu. Hãy cùng tìm hiểu cách Lựa chọn giường ngủ phù hợp cho bé qua bài viết sau đây nhé.






Lựa chọn giường ngủ phù hợp cho bé​*1. Kiểu Dáng:*
Hiện nay trên thị trường, giường ngủ trẻ em rất đa dạng về mẫu mã, kiểu dáng, màu sắc. Do đó, nhằm giúp bạn không phải bối rối, “hoa mắt” cũng như tiết kiệm thời gian trong quá trình lựa chọn, bạn cần tự trả lời những câu hỏi như sau:

Giới tính con của bạn?
Sở thích cá nhân của con bạn?
Màu sắc mà con thích?
Thiết kế phòng ngủ của bé theo phong cách nào?
Khi chọn giường, bạn có thể cho bé đi cùng nếu có điều kiện hoặc hỏi ý kiến con trước. Điều này sẽ làm cho con của bạn cảm thấy được tôn trọng và thoải mái hơn khi tiếp nhận đồ dùng mới.






Lựa chọn giường ngủ phù hợp cho bé​
*2. Đảm bảo an toàn cho bé:*
Ngày nay, các sản phẩm trên thị trường khá phong phú, nhiều chủng loại. Do đó, nếu không cẩn thận, bạn có thể bị “mất tiền oan” với sản phẩm kém chất lượng, thậm chí có tác dụng gây hại đến sức khỏe của trẻ. Dưới đây là một vài “dấu hiệu nhận biết” sản phẩm đảm bảo an toàn, chất lượng mà bạn cần biết và đòi hỏi nhà cung cấp chứng minh cho bạn khi mua hàng:

Gỗ sạch tự nhiên, có nguồn gốc xuất xứ rõ ràng (Chứng nhận FSC);
Sử dụng sơn PU không chì, không độc hại (Non Toxic).






Lựa chọn giường ngủ phù hợp cho bé​
*3. Các yêu cầu kỹ thuật*
Ngoài các tiêu chuẩn an toàn về mặt chất lượng, các bạn cũng cần lưu ý một số các yêu cầu kỹ thuật khác nhằm đảm bảo cho con yêu bạn an toàn nhất có thể:

Các cạnh, góc giường được bo tròn, bề mặt nhẵn nhịn, không góc cạnh
Chiều cao của giường không quá cao so với mặt sàn, phù hợp với chiều cao của trẻ
Có thanh chắn an toàn
Các mối nối của giường phải đảm bảo chắc chắn
Chân giường được thiết kế vững chắc, chống trơn trượt.
*4. Chi phí*
Trẻ em luôn có sự thay đổi nhanh về thể lực và trí lực. Do vậy việc lựa chọn một chiếc giường ngủ đa năng với khả năng ứng dụng cao sẽ là lựa chọn không chỉ tốt nhất cho con yêu của bạn mà còn giúp tiết kiệm “túi tiền” của ba mẹ rất nhiều đấy nhé. Ngoài ra, đây là một trong những lựa chọn phù hợp cho những căn phòng có diện tích nhỏ.

Thegioinem.com​


----------



## Chin Chin (7/3/19)

Nệm gối giờ loại nào tốt v ad


----------



## Nguyen Lynh (7/3/19)

Chin Chin nói:


> Nệm gối giờ loại nào tốt v ad


bạn vào thegioinem.com để tham khảo nhé, ở đấy có rất nhiều loại nệm tốt. cám ơn bạn đã quan tâm


----------

